# Flys online



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Where do you guys buy flys online? Ran into a guy the other day that said he orders from a place that is about 20 flys for $5 but he couldn't remember the site.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flyshack.com/ has some pretty cheap flies the cheapest ive seen around.i would learn to tie your own because you can come up with your own color combos that you know will work in your area.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

A couple of places I use...may not be the cheapest but I've always received quality products from them:

http://www.discountflies.com/

http://www.millersflyshop.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## Trouthound (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Riverbum.com is another good one


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I do a lot of tying but with my 2 sons fishing with me we go through a lot of flies (snags, rocks, etc). So for more common cheaper patterns I use:

www.flydealflies.com

I just got in 12 dozen different Wooley buggers for less than $96. These are well tied flies. IMHO as good as I've found.

They do though sell per dozen rather than per each.

They don't keep flies on the shelf but tie per order. Typically 2-3 weeks. They also give you referral card which can net you a free 3 dozen flies.

Pete A.


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

Not the cheapest but great quality is www.theflyshop.com , I am tying more and more of my flies now though


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

www.bigyflyco.com


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I use flyfishingflyclub.com. 

Brandon


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Learn to tie. A lot of websites use cheaper materials (hooks, feathers, etc). Theres alot of great info just a search button away. Youtube has alot of great step-by-step vids. Learn to tie a clouser and a wooly bugger. You will realize that all flies are tied the same way just with different materials.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

And dont forget your local library and Half price books.


----------



## Canberra (Jan 27, 2013)

www.theflystop.com

Different than www.theflyshop.com where the Fly Shop has great flies, but they are $$$, vs the Fly Stop has flies that catch fish but the consistency is not precise. Bass don't care.


----------

